# Aviary birds go crazy for grass seed!



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Like the title says, my aviary birds go absolutely crazy when they get grass seed, they love it! (I usually give it to them every 2 days, sometimes every day.. our backyard is full of it) As soon as I put it in the aviary, they are like a pack of seagulls going after food, not to mention you are bombarded as soon as you enter the aviary with it.

Emmit:

I don’t know what happened here, but hilarious photo of him. LOL!





































Charlie:



















Charlie and Shiro:










Charlie and Larry:










Charlie, Larry and not sure about the last one:












*Continued in next post... *


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Larry:



















Snickers: 










Marlow:










Rosalie:










Tilly


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol! That's super adorable!


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

They are all so cute but I fell in love with Emmit. He's just adorable.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

So adorable!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Wonderful pictures,Solace.I enjoyed them all they all are beautiful cockatiels.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Your tiels are beautiful. I love the first pic of Emmit.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww very adorable


----------

